# The road so far..... in Adelaide



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

Good day Forum Folks.

So I have arrived here with my family in Adelaide on 26 October, 2013.

Here is what we did.


1. 28 October, 2013
- Applied for Medicare (visited their office and filled-out a form)

2. 29 October, 2013
- Applied for TFN (online)
- Bought mobile phone (prepaid)
- Bought mobile broadband internet (prepaid)

3. 30 October, 2013 
- Since I'm a 190 Visa for SA, I have registered for the survey question for new migrants under 190 State Sponsorship (online)
- Called Health Undertaking services, since I have signed it up before I was granted a visa, 2013

4. 5 November, 2013
- TFN arrived via post mail
- registered for Centrelink and filed benefits (online)
- searched for jobs online

5. 6 November, 2013
- Enrolled at a local driving school, $60 per hour/session. 

6. 12 November, 2013 
- Enrolled children at school
- first interview by recruitment agency (It is tough to find a job in IT. even in odd jobs)

7. 13 November, 2013
- Passed Written Examination (theory test) for driver's license. This costs $34.


So far, the hardest thing I am experience here are the following:
1. High cost of living
2. High cost of consumable Internet bandwidth.
3. Driving lessons are expensive
4. Tough to find a job


The other thing bugging my mind is the driver's practical VORT test. (Vehicle on Road Test) which is very strict, one road rule you break, you fail instantly... Guess how much is the cost of the test? $250..... I'm now on my 5th driving lesson, and still I make mistakes.... 

Now, I have to be confident, since a driver's license is really NEEDED. I need to pass that VORT.

Oh,... one more thing.... Still waiting job hunting... Hope I get a job soon in my field (IT)

Thanks guys


----------



## rohanimb (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi, good info for new comers. But dont worry about Driving license. Worry about Job..all the best


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

rohanimb said:


> Hi, good info for new comers. But dont worry about Driving license. Worry about Job..all the best


Yup, well job really is difficult. But i do get calls from recruiters. I guess it is still too early as im here only for less than a month. 

Thanks for the advise. Gives me confident for that driving exam.


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks a lot for starting this thread. 

I will be arriving in Adelaide end of Jan 2014, so thanks a lot for jotting down the things that need to be done once I am there.

Is there anyone from the finance field who has moved to Adelaide? Accountants?


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Good day Forum Folks.
> 
> So I have arrived here with my family in Adelaide on 26 October, 2013.
> 
> ...



Due to which medical conditions they have asked you to sign the undertaking...I have a history of TB which I had 15 years ago but scars remain which shows in each xray..I have heard you have to sing undertaking for that...can you share any info....what medical undertaking did you signed..


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

msaeed said:


> Due to which medical conditions they have asked you to sign the undertaking...I have a history of TB which I had 15 years ago but scars remain which shows in each xray..I have heard you have to sing undertaking for that...can you share any info....what medical undertaking did you signed..


Hello msaeed,

The health undertaking is for the scar in lungs. Upon arrival here, i called the number indicated in the health undertaking i have signed. After 2 weeks, i received a letter which says the schedule of initial checkup with the state clinic


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

Maddy27 said:


> Thanks a lot for starting this thread. I will be arriving in Adelaide end of Jan 2014, so thanks a lot for jotting down the things that need to be done once I am there. Is there anyone from the finance field who has moved to Adelaide? Accountants?


Hello maddy27,

Yup, at the first week of your arrival, you need to do a lot of things.

Also, i have to add this up, a metrocard is very handy for bus transportation. I use this for payment in bus. It can also be recharged online. So that i will not have to pay cash to every bus i ride.

Adelaide city is small, so the employment conpetition is tough. This is according to the recruiters


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Hello msaeed,
> 
> The health undertaking is for the scar in lungs. Upon arrival here, i called the number indicated in the health undertaking i have signed. After 2 weeks, i received a letter which says the schedule of initial checkup with the state clinic


Thanks for your reply...As I also have scars in lungs due to my OLD TB history..did you had the same issue...your scars were because of OLD TB..how long you have to wait for the visa as this should have been referred to MOC...same thing will happen to me...is it anything you can guide me to be prepared for before as it seems you have gone through the same which I might go also..


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

msaeed said:


> Thanks for your reply...As I also have scars in lungs due to my OLD TB history..did you had the same issue...your scars were because of OLD TB..how long you have to wait for the visa as this should have been referred to MOC...same thing will happen to me...is it anything you can guide me to be prepared for before as it seems you have gone through the same which I might go also..


After moc advise of further test, we went to clinic and did sputuum test. Results for this is after 2 months. After thay, i waited for another 2 months for the health undertaking form, given by CO. After signing it, it took 1 day for the grant


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> After moc advise of further test, we went to clinic and did sputuum test. Results for this is after 2 months. After thay, i waited for another 2 months for the health undertaking form, given by CO. After signing it, it took 1 day for the grant


Thanks for your reply...


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Good day Forum Folks.
> 
> So I have arrived here with my family in Adelaide on 26 October, 2013.
> 
> ...





Hi mabilasik

In your signature, it took 5 months to get medicals done? why is it so?


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

dhawalswamy said:


> Hi mabilasik In your signature, it took 5 months to get medicals done? why is it so?


It is because meds were referred by moc due to scar in lungs.


----------



## hafeezsl (Aug 27, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Good day Forum Folks.
> 
> So I have arrived here with my family in Adelaide on 26 October, 2013.
> 
> ...


Hi mabil

Great and thx for the update

U said high cost of living on average how much is it costing u
Can u share if possible
Enrolling ur kid to school how easy was it

Hope u can share the experience

Thx


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

hafeezsl said:


> Hi mabil Great and thx for the update U said high cost of living on average how much is it costing u Can u share if possible Enrolling ur kid to school how easy was it Hope u can share the experience Thx


Enrolling child on goverment school.
1. You need to bring their previous school records
2. You need a document which says your current aussie address.
3. Pay $390 for tuition

Cost. 
1. Rent $300 - 400 per week (excluding electric and water bills)
2. Mobile phone $30 per month
3. Internet $30 per 3GB for 1 month
4. Food..... Um, coke in can $2-3
Pizza small - $11
Rice 5kg - $11
Water 10L - $5
Pork - $8-20 per kilo
Chicken - $4-15 per kilo
Beef - $9-25 per kilo
Loaf bread - $4
Peanut butter - $6
Roasted chicken $12

5. Driving lesson $60 per hour
6. Practical driving exam $250
7. Written drivers exam $34
8. Bus fare $2-3.5 per ride including bus transfer
9. Doctors fee consultation - $50-$120 per visit


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Enrolling child on goverment school.
> 1. You need to bring their previous school records
> 2. You need a document which says your current aussie address.
> 3. Pay $390 for tuition
> ...




For 2 points :

Tution Fees $390 : Is this per year or per month ? I believe for govt schools education is free ..

Doctor fee : Ideally this should be also free ? 


Dragoman


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

dragoman said:


> For 2 points : Tution Fees $390 : Is this per year or per month ? I believe for govt schools education is free .. Doctor fee : Ideally this should be also free ? Dragoman


 Yup this is fee for govt school $390 is for one year. For private, it is $2000 per year. Doctor is free for those under 15 years old and should have medicare. Otherwise, you only get a rebate. Example: $50 consultation fee, you get about $18-$20 rebate if you have medicare.


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Yup this is fee for govt school $390 is for one year. For private, it is $2000 per year. Doctor is free for those under 15 years old and should have medicare. Otherwise, you only get a rebate. Example: $50 consultation fee, you get about $18-$20 rebate if you have medicare.



Alright I always thought .. Education & Medicals are always free in Australia ! 

So its not the case ....

Dragoman


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Good moving. Why you havent tried getting the job before relocating?


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

mabilasik said:


> Hello maddy27,
> 
> Yup, at the first week of your arrival, you need to do a lot of things.
> 
> ...


Thanks mabilasik,

Please keep on posting your regular day to day things, if its not too much trouble. We all can read and get an idea of life there from here.

All information is much appreciated.

Goodluck for the job hunting!


----------



## hafeezsl (Aug 27, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Enrolling child on goverment school.
> 1. You need to bring their previous school records
> 2. You need a document which says your current aussie address.
> 3. Pay $390 for tuition
> ...


Thx for the info


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

Maddy27 said:


> Thanks mabilasik, Please keep on posting your regular day to day things, if its not too much trouble. We all can read and get an idea of life there from here. All information is much appreciated. Goodluck for the job hunting!


Also, please be informed that you need an australian bank accounr for your centrelink and medicare. Banks here are Nab, banksa, westpac, etc... You need this because it is were centrelink and medicare will post payments and benefits.

About job hunting. Most direct employers i applied responds 2-4 weeks after application. They dont say local experience by the way, instead they say i dont meet the criteria for selection.

Grocery store jobs are like $15- 20 per hour. And you can work like 20-35 hours per week. This is accorfing to my friend.

Still, local odd jobs are hard to find, since a lot of locals here, aussie, are also lookinh for work


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Good moving. Why you havent tried getting the job before relocating?


They are looking for aussie contact number. Usually, employers call before they send emails


----------



## shamili (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi,
I am on the process of my 189 and will be travelling mid of next year.
Is it too early to think about which city to land?
Btw, I am an IT professional with 12 yrs of experience in development/technical leadership.

Trying to figure out which city would be most suitable for IT jobs?

Shamili


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

shamili said:


> Hi, I am on the process of my 189 and will be travelling mid of next year. Is it too early to think about which city to land? Btw, I am an IT professional with 12 yrs of experience in development/technical leadership. Trying to figure out which city would be most suitable for IT jobs? Shamili


For IT. I think it is in melbourne and sydney. I base this on the job vacancies advertised by seek.com.au amd other job hunting sites.

You can prepare a lot of time since you are going middle of next year. Try to build up a strong linkedin network and also check always aussie recruitment sites


----------



## shamili (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply .

Yes I am in very initial stages and have some to do my homework.

I understand that you are working on getting your fitsy job , all the best on your job hunt!!!

Could you please give me an update about the IT job market ?

I am with development background on java/j2ee

Shamili


----------



## GO2OZ (Jul 7, 2013)

> The other thing bugging my mind is the driver's practical VORT test. (Vehicle on Road Test) which is very strict, one road rule you break, you fail instantly... Guess how much is the cost of the test? $250..... I'm now on my 5th driving lesson, and still I make mistakes....


Good luck for the VORT. I will be in ADL in Jan after Christmas holidays are over. Will re-run the checklist as given in your post  Thanks for helping us.


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

GO2OZ said:


> Good luck for the VORT. I will be in ADL in Jan after Christmas holidays are over. Will re-run the checklist as given in your post  Thanks for helping us.


Wow, thanks.

Be sure to open up a bank account before applying for medicare and centrelink.

Regards


----------



## Mwasimazam (Nov 16, 2013)

Best of luck for the second phase challenges... And thank you for the post it will really help me. 



mabilasik said:


> Good day Forum Folks.
> 
> So I have arrived here with my family in Adelaide on 26 October, 2013.
> 
> ...


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

Mwasimazam said:


> Best of luck for the second phase challenges... And thank you for the post it will really help me.


Great, thanks. Another reminder, bank account first before medicare and centrelink.


Regards


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

GO2OZ said:


> Good luck for the VORT. I will be in ADL in Jan after Christmas holidays are over. Will re-run the checklist as given in your post  Thanks for helping us.


Here are my answers to your queries:

1. No question yet, according to the website/email I received after registration, I will receive the first survey questionnaire after 3 months.

2. I think they calculate the years based on your arrival date, as stamped in your passport. So if you go to other countries, your passport will be stamped as "departure" on Australia. And if you come back, it will get stamped as "arrived" once again in Australia.

3. If an SA company hires us and sends us on inter-state, then it is okay. The reason behind is that we are employed by an SA company though we are sent to other states for a couple of period.

Thanks.


----------



## maomaobby (Sep 21, 2013)

cheer up and stay positive! all bad days will be gone!


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

mabilasik said:


> Also, please be informed that you need an australian bank accounr for your centrelink and medicare. Banks here are Nab, banksa, westpac, etc... You need this because it is were centrelink and medicare will post payments and benefits.
> 
> About job hunting. Most direct employers i applied responds 2-4 weeks after application. They dont say local experience by the way, instead they say i dont meet the criteria for selection.
> 
> ...


Thanks mabilasik,

I am planning to open the bank account online before leaving from here.

Also you said you got mobile connection prepaid- Can you tell which plan did you choose, was it lyca or lebara or any other options? What is the plan- how much does it cost to call India? Also whats the internet plan on it?

Do give details on the broadband connection as well.

Thanks


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi dear,


Nice to see you helping people by providing useful information.

I would like to know how much funds would be required to survive job hunting? I am planning to bring 15k-18k, will that be sufficient?


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi any advice will be much appreciated ... Planning to move to Adelaide with my husband and have a 10 year old daughter. 

1. Which suburb with decent public schools would you recommend ?
2. Thinking of a house 2 +2+1 if possible ...anyone know the cost ?


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Best of luck for your job hunt dude


----------



## saintkamy (Apr 24, 2013)

All the best wishes for your job man


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Good day Forum Folks.
> 
> So I have arrived here with my family in Adelaide on 26 October, 2013.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

gkvithia said:


> Hi any advice will be much appreciated ... Planning to move to Adelaide with my husband and have a 10 year old daughter.
> 
> 1. Which suburb with decent public schools would you recommend ?
> I live in West Beach, if you dont wanna go too far from the City, then there are different suburbs, grange, west beach, north adelaide, marion, glenelg etc.
> 2. Thinking of a house 2 +2+1 if possible ...anyone know the cost ?


do you mean 3 (2+2+1)bedroom house? depends on the location, in suburb i live it will cost from 300kAUD$ and above..i can even give you contacts of agents if you wanna buy before your arrival..we can live close if you want my unit is 1 minute from west beach


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> 
> Nice to see you helping people by providing useful information.
> ...


its too much, donate me some


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

saintkamy said:


> All the best wishes for your job man


Kamy, when are you arriving in Adelaide? I am planning to open a Expat Cricket Club and organize 20-20 with teams from other States, Interstate Expat 20-20 Cup? what you say buddy?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Maddy27 said:


> Thanks mabilasik,
> 
> I am planning to open the bank account online before leaving from here.
> 
> ...


maddy dear,
dont worry too much. come to adelaide, call me up. i will get a good plan for you i have optus, 2$ per day unlimited SMS and phone calls within australia, unlimited internet access, make sure you buy mobile phone with hotspot technology which acts as a modem, i have huawei my bro bought for only 80 bucks. you can call india for cheap with same service. OPTUS is the best i know. so you wanna play cricket with me in adelaide. dont forget to contact me before you arrive. i might well pick you up from the airport. its 5 mins drive from west beach, i live literally on the beach, 1 minutes walk, what a beautiful weather we have today:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## saintkamy (Apr 24, 2013)

Count me in for match bro
Im coming on 10 of January, n man your posts were dame required. I mean I could play atleast t20 n have someone to hangout with. Your wit n fun is always on even if I remember the desperate times of grant letter.
You are the man bro.


----------



## madpk (Sep 4, 2013)

Can you also let me know when do admissions start in government schools? Can you name some Government School where South Asians study? I have two kids 4,9 years and I would prefer sending them schools where they can not find themselves only south asians. Is there any place where most south asians prefer to live? How big is South Asian community in Adelaide?


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi there is Tamil academy in Adelaide....there are many schools in Adelaide and at least one school per suburb....

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Rocky Balboa said:


> maddy dear,
> dont worry too much. come to adelaide, call me up. i will get a good plan for you i have optus, 2$ per day unlimited SMS and phone calls within australia, unlimited internet access, make sure you buy mobile phone with hotspot technology which acts as a modem, i have huawei my bro bought for only 80 bucks. you can call india for cheap with same service. OPTUS is the best i know. so you wanna play cricket with me in adelaide. dont forget to contact me before you arrive. i might well pick you up from the airport. its 5 mins drive from west beach, i live literally on the beach, 1 minutes walk, what a beautiful weather we have today:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Hey Rocky,

Thanks a lot for the above information and the offer.

So it seems like you are having a lot of fun and enjoying the weather. 

Can't wait to be there now.

Have fun!


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

Right now i do catalogue delivery. It is very time consuming but better than nothing. My contract is to deliver at tuesday and sunday only. Pay is minimum of $20 to as high as $35 depending on the bulk number of catalogue. 

Therefore, i get only a minimum of $40 per week for this job. It takes 2 hours folding and 4.5 hours walking per delivery


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

Also, centrelink payments has still not arrive. Its a tough time. Budget is low.


----------



## khatri (Jul 19, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Right now i do catalogue delivery. It is very time consuming but better than nothing. My contract is to deliver at tuesday and sunday only. Pay is minimum of $20 to as high as $35 depending on the bulk number of catalogue.
> 
> Therefore, i get only a minimum of $40 per week for this job. It takes 2 hours folding and 4.5 hours walking per delivery


40 per week???

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

Yup, because 2 deliveries only. One delivery. Minimum is $20. Sometimes its $35 per delivery but thats a lot of catalogues


----------



## starwish (Dec 26, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Good day Forum Folks.
> 
> So I have arrived here with my family in Adelaide on 26 October, 2013.
> 
> ...




Thanks for sharing your journey so far in Australia. I am planning to come to Australia as well but I will be coming on Student Visa...Any advice you can offer me?


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

What's your skill set ? Did you appear for more interviews ?


----------



## starwish (Dec 26, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> 
> Nice to see you helping people by providing useful information.
> ...


15k-18K US, CAD, AUS Dollars?


----------



## starwish (Dec 26, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Yup, because 2 deliveries only. One delivery. Minimum is $20. Sometimes its $35 per delivery but thats a lot of catalogues


When did you come to Australia? $40 per week--how are you managing it with such a low pay? I know a bit about Australia that it's very expensive but that's crazy.


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

starwish said:


> When did you come to Australia? $40 per week--how are you managing it with such a low pay? I know a bit about Australia that it's very expensive but that's crazy.


I am still using the money i brought here to australia from my country. Been here since october. Thats why funds are low and need to start a full time job.


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

starwish said:


> Thanks for sharing your journey so far in Australia. I am planning to come to Australia as well but I will be coming on Student Visa...Any advice you can offer me?


 Hi starwish, On student visa you are only allowed to work for max of 20. Hrs per week. 

I know friends who are on student visa. Since expenses are high, they work as cleaner or age care since this pays high around $23-27 per hour. There are lots of limitation as student visa. You must have huge fund since you can only work part time and odd jobs. Not sure if you can get your job as professional


----------



## saintkamy (Apr 24, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Hi starwish, On student visa you are only allowed to work for max of 20. Hrs per week.
> 
> I know friends who are on student visa. Since expenses are high, they work as cleaner or age care since this pays high around $23-27 per hour. There are lots of limitation as student visa. You must have huge fund since you can only work part time and odd jobs. Not sure if you can get your job as professional


mabilasik how far you have got? You seem more settled in life now.


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

saintkamy said:


> mabilasik how far you have got? You seem more settled in life now.


Still here at adelaide. Will start a new job second week of january. It is an office support job.


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

Many Many thanks for keeping us updated, Mabilasik. What kind of a salary you get for office admin? Is it sustainable?


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

lvonline said:


> Many Many thanks for keeping us updated, Mabilasik. What kind of a salary you get for office admin? Is it sustainable?


It would be around $15-$17 per hour


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> It would be around $15-$17 per hour


Thanks mate. So the job you got now is sustainable until you get the job of your core competency. Don't you think doing off-jobs going to be a hindrance in securing our mainstream job? Anyways, I do believe one need to sustain somehow until a good job is secured.


----------



## saintkamy (Apr 24, 2013)

saintkamy said:


> mabilasik how far you have got? You seem more settled in life now.


At last you have hooked something, hope that support job may help you in contacts for future.
I have been following you quite long time, n have witnessed that you suffered alot.
May god bless you n have a successful life ahead


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

lvonline said:


> Thanks mate. So the job you got now is sustainable until you get the job of your core competency. Don't you think doing off-jobs going to be a hindrance in securing our mainstream job? Anyways, I do believe one need to sustain somehow until a good job is secured.


Yea this is sustsinable for the moment. But what can i do? I need money to pay for rent and food. Also, local experience is necessary. What i will do is be the best i can be, and when employer sees it, he might move me to my core competency once a vacancy is available.


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

saintkamy said:


> At last you have hooked something, hope that support job may help you in contacts for future. I have been following you quite long time, n have witnessed that you suffered alot. May god bless you n have a successful life ahead


Good day saintkamy,

Thank you very much. I still believe at the end of the tunnel there is light. Right now, im having a glimpse of that light.

Good luck to all of us migrants here.


----------



## saintkamy (Apr 24, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Good day saintkamy,
> 
> Thank you very much. I still believe at the end of the tunnel there is light. Right now, im having a glimpse of that light.
> 
> Good luck to all of us migrants here.


Man you are keeping the hopes alive of lots of migrants. I'll be there in adeliade in 15 days
N will face the heat with you.
May all of us have best of fortune. Best of luck


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

saintkamy said:


> Man you are keeping the hopes alive of lots of migrants. I'll be there in adeliade in 15 days N will face the heat with you. May all of us have best of fortune. Best of luck


One more thing,

Finding odd jobs are also hard, fast food, grocery and department retail store tend to hire students instead of us migrants. The reason? Student pay is only $10-$15 while our rate would be $20+ per hour in odd jobs.

Also, be ready to apply for more than 10-20 jobs per day. Brace yourself that most of them will respond in 2-4 weeks. You are lucky if they invite you for interview.

So far, for my 3 months struggle here, i manage only 3 interviews for all of my applications. So far the third one was hooked.

Be also prepared to downgrade your resume if you apply for job lower than your qualifications. They dont accept overqualified jobseekers.

We will soon have our core job, but for the moment, any job will do.

Thanks


----------



## saintkamy (Apr 24, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> One more thing,
> 
> Finding odd jobs are also hard, fast food, grocery and department retail store tend to hire students instead of us migrants. The reason? Student pay is only $10-$15 while our rate would be $20+ per hour in odd jobs.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot noted carefully
N I think you are also I.t network guy soo our roads will cross more often. 
I hope January n February will be much better then November n December. 
Rest god knows.
Again thanks for your 1st hand practical advices.


----------



## malik24265 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi guys, 

I came as a skill migrant as a system administrator in march.. I couldn't find a job in IT. But luckily my friend got me a job in hospitality. The pay is quite good..I'm still working there. The main thing to get a job in Adelaide is to make contacts.. 
I have few contacts who would help you to get a job a a pizza delivery guy the pay is around $12 - 14 per hour. 
And I know someone who does cleaning contracts. Pay around $20 per hour. 
So if you are finding it difficult on finding a job let me know. Il try to help you out. Message me if you need anything.. We all came to ausi for better future. So let's help each other for the greater good. 
All the best guys. 
Cheers. 
Happy new year


----------



## saintkamy (Apr 24, 2013)

malik24265 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I came as a skill migrant as a system administrator in march.. I couldn't find a job in IT. But luckily my friend got me a job in hospitality. The pay is quite good..I'm still working there. The main thing to get a job in Adelaide is to make contacts..
> I have few contacts who would help you to get a job a a pizza delivery guy the pay is around $12 - 14 per hour.
> ...


Thanks mate.
N happy new year.


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

malik24265 said:


> Hi guys, I came as a skill migrant as a system administrator in march.. I couldn't find a job in IT. But luckily my friend got me a job in hospitality. The pay is quite good..I'm still working there. The main thing to get a job in Adelaide is to make contacts.. I have few contacts who would help you to get a job a a pizza delivery guy the pay is around $12 - 14 per hour. And I know someone who does cleaning contracts. Pay around $20 per hour. So if you are finding it difficult on finding a job let me know. Il try to help you out. Message me if you need anything.. We all came to ausi for better future. So let's help each other for the greater good. All the best guys. Cheers. Happy new year


Hi malik,

Yes its true that here in adelaide, we may not find our skilled iccupation which was nominated by the state. But all of should be prepared to have a new career, for me, its office work instead of i.t. Networking. 

If it pays to sustain, we will grab it instead of being jobless


----------



## saintkamy (Apr 24, 2013)

ambproject said:


> I believe their are lots of jobs in Perth as compare to South Australia i got 190 visa for SA is it possible that first i settle in Perth and then move to SA as i have to live their for two years before attaining citizenship ?


I have read articles that we can ask state to let go the restriction of 2 years stay if we get job from another state. But cant say much as its only online article nothing tried myself.
plz see

Can you live in other states on a subclass 190 visa?

Living in other states on a subclass 190 visa | Australia Visa News


----------



## saintkamy (Apr 24, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Hi malik,
> 
> Yes its true that here in adelaide, we may not find our skilled iccupation which was nominated by the state. But all of should be prepared to have a new career, for me, its office work instead of i.t. Networking.
> 
> If it pays to sustain, we will grab it instead of being jobless


Hello mabilasik 
I got a question after again reading your posts, how I'm suppose to apply 13,14 jobs per day? I cant find so many ads using seek n other job search engines. Can you please suggest other options n any recruitment agencies.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

What's your skill set btw??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

saintkamy said:


> Hello mabilasik I got a question after again reading your posts, how I'm suppose to apply 13,14 jobs per day? I cant find so many ads using seek n other job search engines. Can you please suggest other options n any recruitment agencies.


I also apply for odd jobs, not just the job in my occupation skill. Because in adelaide IT market is very limited.


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

2013 said:


> What's your skill set btw?? Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Im a network admin. Specialising in cisco routing switching and security. I am also a linux system admin, but experience in windows server is very basic


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Im a network admin. Specialising in cisco routing switching and security. I am also a linux system admin, but experience in windows server is very basic


Hmmm...thanks for the reply...!! 
Are there more requirements for Windows admin wrt network admins?? Im into windows side... with a dozen + certifications. .. any suggestions ??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

ambproject said:


> Dears any talk of getting casual job well we are ready for it but what search engine post it . What are recruiting agencies who do it ? Any names or information


I use gumtree.com.au and indeed.com.au some shop accepts walkin applicant were you can leave your resume


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

2013 said:


> Hmmm...thanks for the reply...!! Are there more requirements for Windows admin wrt network admins?? Im into windows side... with a dozen + certifications. .. any suggestions ?? Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


As for vacancies, i see dominance in windows admin, but they require cisco and networking skills. And that is for one position role only


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> As for vacancies, i see dominance in windows admin, but they require cisco and networking skills. And that is for one position role only


Thanks mabilasik.... !! So...windows ie Microsoft certifications + cisco certification like ccna ....both combined will have more opportunities. ..??...any recommendations...Suggestions? ?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## libu.v (Sep 22, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Good day Forum Folks.
> 
> So I have arrived here with my family in Adelaide on 26 October, 2013.
> 
> ...




Hi,

How is the job hunt going on? I have just applied for my ACS in November. Awaiting the results for that. I have been told to apply for SA or ACT. Not yet decided what to go for.

Regards,
Libu.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

mabilasik said:


> Finding odd jobs are also hard, fast food, grocery and department retail store tend to hire students instead of us migrants. The reason? Student pay is only $10-$15 while our rate would be $20+ per hour in odd jobs.
> 
> Thanks




Hello Mabilasik,

Your thread should be renamed as 'Survivor series'. Thanks a lot for sharing the ground reality and truly appreciate your perseverance.

I have a few queries:

1) On the $20+ as 'OUR' rate. Is there any regulation that the employer should pay us 20 minimum for PR holders? What if we claim to work for 10-15$ just like a student?

2) Are there any temp staffing agencies that you know of that can staff for ODD jobs?

Good luck and prayers to secure an IT job soon.

Cheers,
Varuni


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

libu.v said:


> Hi, How is the job hunt going on? I have just applied for my ACS in November. Awaiting the results for that. I have been told to apply for SA or ACT. Not yet decided what to go for. Regards, Libu.


Job will start soon, im into office support, handling phone calls and administrative duties and paperworks.


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

varuni said:


> Hello Mabilasik,
> 
> Your thread should be renamed as 'Survivor series'. Thanks a lot for sharing the ground reality and truly appreciate your perseverance.
> 
> ...


Hi,

1. I am not sure on this, but as I interview people here, workers who are not classified as students (over 18 or 21 i think) receive $20++ for work. It does not say about the classification wether PR, temporary or citizen. So far all answers from migrants I hear were $20++ for their odd job. Highest answer I got was $27

2. See sample requirements/qualifactions
a. Excel Recruitment - SEEK - Cleaners Wanted Job in Adelaide
b. Secure Recruitment - SEEK - Cleaners - Shopping Centre Job in Adelaide
c. Transfield Services - SEEK - Cleaner Job in Adelaide

Qualifications for Hospitality
SEEK - Food and Beverage Attendant - Overnight Position Job in Adelaide
SEEK - Food & Beverage Attendants | Clipsal500 Job in Adelaide

Qualifications for Aged Care
SEEK - Home Care Workers- Barossa Valley Job in Adelaide
SEEK - Personal Care Worker Job in Adelaide
SEEK - Community Care Officer

I hope this will help.


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

2013 said:


> Thanks mabilasik.... !! So...windows ie Microsoft certifications + cisco certification like ccna ....both combined will have more opportunities. ..??...any recommendations...Suggestions? ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Hi,

I for myself have certifications in Cisco, Microsoft and Linux... But the thing is, no employer seems to care.. All they want is local experience or a referal from a person in Australia. 

It is like, they want a testimonial from someone here, and I think they don't look at the certification part. All of my job interviews, they dont ask or verify my certification. All they ask for is experience and reference persons


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

ambproject said:


> What about hospitality jobs I mean waiters coffee shop etc


Usually they ask for experience or if your lucky, one will get you a job if you can give a person(referree) who is also working in that restaurant. 

To serve or be a waiter (serving drinks and liquores) you might want to get RSA please look at this site RSA Online Responsible service of Alcohol courses - RSA Online Course & Online RSA Certificate


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I for myself have certifications in Cisco, Microsoft and Linux... But the thing is, no employer seems to care.. All they want is local experience or a referal from a person in Australia.
> 
> It is like, they want a testimonial from someone here, and I think they don't look at the certification part. All of my job interviews, they dont ask or verify my certification. All they ask for is experience and reference persons


What if you give some references in Aus. ?? Does that work??

Btw...y dint you try for mel.or Sydney ??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi guys!! Planning to emigrate to Adelaide mid February and looking for a clean & tidy shared accommodation (my own room for myself & hopefully a rent within $150 all inclusive) near city, and within walking distance of public transportation (bus/train) and shops (Woolworth/Coles). Any feedback will be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rahul.ch (Jan 1, 2014)

If you are looking for shared accomodations have a look at the below link.

flatmates. com. au /adelaide

or probably even domain. com. au, but they dont have too many shared accomodation options.


----------



## nadh1981 (Mar 31, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Hi guys!! Planning to emigrate to Adelaide mid February and looking for a clean & tidy shared accommodation (my own room for myself & hopefully a rent within $150 all inclusive) near city, and within walking distance of public transportation (bus/train) and shops (Woolworth/Coles). Any feedback will be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


I was going through airbnb.com and found rooms that can be rented on monthly basis... found rooms for around 700 AUD in Melbourne, may be you should try that too...


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

mabilasik said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. I am not sure on this, but as I interview people here, workers who are not classified as students (over 18 or 21 i think) receive $20++ for work. It does not say about the classification wether PR, temporary or citizen. So far all answers from migrants I hear were $20++ for their odd job. Highest answer I got was $27
> 
> ...



Thanks Mabilasik,

Hope your job is going good. I am planning to land in June-2014. Your inputs on the odd jobs and other situation is really helpful.

Please keep writing. Have not seen a post for a while. Hopefully you are busy with your work.


Varuni


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi all, Sorry i was out for a while. Anyway for all migrants in adelaide not in their preferred skilled job, please let us fill the info below.

Arrived adelaide: last week october, 2013 Skilled occupation: Network Administrator 
First job: catalogue delivery 
Weeks before employment: 3 weeks 
Salary: around $40 per week 
How did you get the job: Gumtree application 


2nd job: office staff, 
Months before employment: 3 months 
Salary: < $35,000 per year 
How did you get the job: referral from one of the office staff in the company 

How many months in current job: 1


----------



## kaas (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi mabilasik,
How much time did it take to get an appointment and follow up examination, as I had also filled form 815 before grant? I am coming to Sydney for one month, so would it be sufficient for this?

Regards


----------



## Wolfgang1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi Mabilasik....was going through your thread....Hope you land in a good job of your choice soon. I am also in Adelaide and from experience I can definitely tell that Adelaide should be the last choice for an IT person among all Australian capital cities. Anyways good luck for all you guys out there!


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

Wolfgang1 said:


> Hi Mabilasik....was going through your thread....Hope you land in a good job of your choice soon. I am also in Adelaide and from experience I can definitely tell that Adelaide should be the last choice for an IT person among all Australian capital cities. Anyways good luck for all you guys out there!


Hi,

Thank you. Yes, job market for IT is limited, competition is tough and probability of landing in a desired job is very low.


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

kaas said:


> Hi mabilasik, How much time did it take to get an appointment and follow up examination, as I had also filled form 815 before grant? I am coming to Sydney for one month, so would it be sufficient for this? Regards


Is it appointment and exam for employment? Usually 2 - 4 weeks.

Thanks


----------



## saintkamy (Apr 24, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Is it appointment and exam for employment? Usually 2 - 4 weeks.
> 
> Thanks


Mabilasik which benefits you claimed from centrelink online? Cant understand their options


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

*Hello Everyone*

Hello 
I have gone through many threads and found that its difficult to find a job in Australia. I have recently granted a VISA and planning to move in march end. 
Just wanted to know from those who are already in Australia that isn't it possible to join some job oriented course there so that we can have some local qualification and which would help us to get a job there?
I planning for Melbourne or Adelaide
I have looked for TAFE which provides some course. Is it worth doing that and spending our money for these courses?
I am a mechanical engineer by profession and having experience of over 3 years..


----------



## Jango911 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Accomodation, Starters Fund, Telecom Jobs in SA - Adelaide*

Hi Guys,

I'm planning to move to Adelaide sometime soon.lane:

*Accommodation* :noidea:
I have been looking around some BnB sites for some options, but haven't found a convenient one to my likings . . . secondly what about the shared accommodation options for a family of 4 with school going kids 

*Starters Fund*:heh:
I will be moving with my wife n 2 kids, what is the initial financial support one can expect from Centrelink? The tentative amount and how fast does it get activated 

*Job Market*
I was wondering which is the best time to land for a job in SA-Adelaide, specially Telecom related . . .:confused2: Are there any Telecom Head offices in Adelaide CBD area like vendors (Ericsson, Huawei) etc. or operators Optus, Telstra etc. :eyebrows: What sort of months or the quarter of the year is the best to be recognized for an opening . . . meaning what the general trend 

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

saintkamy said:


> Mabilasik which benefits you claimed from centrelink online? Cant understand their options


Hi,

I got the family tax benefit plus the rental assistance


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hello I have gone through many threads and found that its difficult to find a job in Australia. I have recently granted a VISA and planning to move in march end. Just wanted to know from those who are already in Australia that isn't it possible to join some job oriented course there so that we can have some local qualification and which would help us to get a job there? I planning for Melbourne or Adelaide I have looked for TAFE which provides some course. Is it worth doing that and spending our money for these courses? I am a mechanical engineer by profession and having experience of over 3 years..


Hi,

Tis true, hard to land a job, my friends enrolled at TAFE for aged care and disability care. Most of them finish the course in less than 3 months and after that, got a job


----------



## kaas (Jan 25, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Is it appointment and exam for employment? Usually 2 - 4 weeks.
> 
> Thanks


How can I get an appointment for this, and may I get appointment before landing to Australia ? What sort of examination will be done ? 

Kaas


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Hi,
> 
> Tis true, hard to land a job, my friends enrolled at TAFE for aged care and disability care. Most of them finish the course in less than 3 months and after that, got a job


Hi Mabilasik

thank you for your time...

i heard that aged care and baby sitting are part time jobs but they have good pay rate. Is it same for engineering guys? I am planning for some short term course in mechanical engineering or mechanic. Any idea what is the fee for courses?


----------



## ciamix (Dec 13, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the family tax benefit plus the rental assistance


Hi mabilasik,

You mentioned that you can get the family tax benefit plus the rental assistance from Centrelink. Are there any restrictions imposed for those who are newly arrived migrants? Could you please share some more info as I am planning to land in Adelaide as well in a couple of months from now. Many thanks!

Cheers,
ciamix


----------



## sanjeevmanocha (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have recently applied for my SS and EOI, are thigns really this bad in South Australia?? my profession (Sales and Marketing Manager) is in demand in ACT as well. Which state would be better for my kind of job... please let me know...

my profile is not compulsary for everyone but required by many... hence, I believe there should be options availble for me..

Regards

Sanjeev


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hello I have gone through many threads and found that its difficult to find a job in Australia. I have recently granted a VISA and planning to move in march end. Just wanted to know from those who are already in Australia that isn't it possible to join some job oriented course there so that we can have some local qualification and which would help us to get a job there? I planning for Melbourne or Adelaide I have looked for TAFE which provides some course. Is it worth doing that and spending our money for these courses? I am a mechanical engineer by profession and having experience of over 3 years..


If you are a PR. You can get government subsidy for most of the courses. Check out SKILLS FOR ALL. You can also have fee free courses.

Good thing about adelaide, is accomodation is cheap, you can find a 200-250$ per week for a two bed room house.

Yes it is really hard to find a job, here in adelaide. Well most of my friends, newly migrat as well in different state are also having hard time for job


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

Jango911 said:


> Hi Guys, I'm planning to move to Adelaide sometime soon.lane: Accommodation :noidea: I have been looking around some BnB sites for some options, but haven't found a convenient one to my likings . . . secondly what about the shared accommodation options for a family of 4 with school going kids Starters Fund:heh: I will be moving with my wife n 2 kids, what is the initial financial support one can expect from Centrelink? The tentative amount and how fast does it get activated  Job Market I was wondering which is the best time to land for a job in SA-Adelaide, specially Telecom related . . .:confused2: Are there any Telecom Head offices in Adelaide CBD area like vendors (Ericsson, Huawei) etc. or operators Optus, Telstra etc. :eyebrows: What sort of months or the quarter of the year is the best to be recognized for an opening . . . meaning what the general trend  Br, JaNgZ


About centrelink, yeah, you can get family tax benefits and rent assistance. We got our first claim after 2-3 months of waiting. Its a forthnightly patment and can be from 200-300$ 

Time for job market? Not really sure about that, but yeah you can have idea by searching in seek.com.au about the number of job postings.

Adelaide has, optus, telstra, iiview....


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

kaas said:


> How can I get an appointment for this, and may I get appointment before landing to Australia ? What sort of examination will be done ? Kaas


I think chances are very low if you are outside australia, interview questions include behavioural, technical, and communication questions.


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi Mabilasik thank you for your time... i heard that aged care and baby sitting are part time jobs but they have good pay rate. Is it same for engineering guys? I am planning for some short term course in mechanical engineering or mechanic. Any idea what is the fee for courses?


Age care could be about 3-5 days of work depending on the schedule given or available. It pays from $20-28 approx per hour.

To be honest i came across 3 engineers here. One is electrical engr, got redundant, no work for 4 months and now got hired on a contract basis. Has been in auusie for 4 years

2nd engr is civil engr, now he is looking to move from adelaide to other state as projects are now rare and their company sometimes give them months with no work. Has been in aussie for 5 years

3rd engr is mechanical engr, still looking for work in melbourne. He has been in australia for 5 months


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

ciamix said:


> Hi mabilasik, You mentioned that you can get the family tax benefit plus the rental assistance from Centrelink. Are there any restrictions imposed for those who are newly arrived migrants? Could you please share some more info as I am planning to land in Adelaide as well in a couple of months from now. Many thanks! Cheers, ciamix


If you have PR status, you can claim, you can then describe your situation like number of kids. Cost of rent, your benefits if approved would be available in 2-3montjs


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Hi Guys, I have recently applied for my SS and EOI, are thigns really this bad in South Australia?? my profession (Sales and Marketing Manager) is in demand in ACT as well. Which state would be better for my kind of job... please let me know... my profile is not compulsary for everyone but required by many... hence, I believe there should be options availble for me.. Regards Sanjeev


To land in your skill qualified is a bit hard, but yeah still possible. You can check out seek.com.au and use key word sales and select adelaide as location. You will get idea of their qualification. When they say experience, they mean local AUSSIE experience, which new migrants like us does not have


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Age care could be about 3-5 days of work depending on the schedule given or available. It pays from $20-28 approx per hour.
> 
> To be honest i came across 3 engineers here. One is electrical engr, got redundant, no work for 4 months and now got hired on a contract basis. Has been in auusie for 4 years
> 
> ...


 Thank you mabisalik for your valuable feedback.. really appreciate that.

I am applying through seek on daily basis and finding jobs of my profile from Adelaide , Perth etc.. I am from oil & gas background. I know it is almost impossible to get job while applying from offshore but still till the date i am offshore, i want to apply. Lets c and hope for best.. What do you think is the best state to live and work.. My friends advice that Perth has lot of opportunities as far as work is concerned.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

ambproject said:


> Well what about security guard jobs .I heard they do get jobs after training and certification quite quickly what's your take on it


Yes you are right.. My friend has worked in casino. He said that its top casino of Melbourne and he used to get $30/hr.


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Thank you mabisalik for your valuable feedback.. really appreciate that. I am applying through seek on daily basis and finding jobs of my profile from Adelaide , Perth etc.. I am from oil & gas background. I know it is almost impossible to get job while applying from offshore but still till the date i am offshore, i want to apply. Lets c and hope for best.. What do you think is the best state to live and work.. My friends advice that Perth has lot of opportunities as far as work is concerned.


Your friends are right, for your skills, perth is the best chance


----------



## thinktank (Oct 30, 2013)

This is a great thread and I am hooked to it. 

Thnx for the useful insight people. Wish you all the best in securing jobs of your choices.


----------



## Jango911 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Hello MAtes*

Guys anyone can comment on my Qs 



Jango911 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm planning to move to Adelaide sometime soon.lane:
> 
> ...


----------



## jones23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Adelaide is good place to visit. It provide good opportunities to newcomers. The plus point of this place is provision of health and safety here.


----------



## kaas (Jan 25, 2013)

kaas said:


> Hi mabilasik, How much time did it take to get an appointment and follow up examination, as I had also filled form 815 before grant? I am coming to Sydney for one month, so would it be sufficient for this? Regards
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks... mabilasik for your kind response..
Mu query was regarding followup health examination which is required after filling form 815.

I think you replied for interview 

So, plz tell me that.... How can I get an appointment for followup health examination, and may I get appointment before landing to Australia ? What sort of examination will be done ?

Regards


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Yup this is fee for govt school $390 is for one year. For private, it is $2000 per year. Doctor is free for those under 15 years old and should have medicare. Otherwise, you only get a rebate. Example: $50 consultation fee, you get about $18-$20 rebate if you have medicare.


Hi.. I thought education was free

PR visa grnted by the grace of God. 233513. flying 6th march


----------



## Aussicanada (May 3, 2013)

Do we have to work in specified field only, with 489 visa. And suppose we do casual job, will they count it as experience as per their requirement to get 887 visa. What is the road for that. I m interested in SA in case my application move further fingers crossed...


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

Not like that you have to work in same field but you should live and work for two years

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

kaas said:


> Thanks... mabilasik for your kind response..
> Mu query was regarding followup health examination which is required after filling form 815.
> 
> I think you replied for interview
> ...


Hi,

If that would be the health examination, this was how I did it.

Before one month after our arrival here, we called the Health Examination number which should be included in the form 815. They gave as an appointment for the checkup, it was almost 1 month. After that, we went to the clinic and we were given another followup checkup, that would be around July this year.


----------



## jones23 (Feb 7, 2014)

jones23 said:


> Adelaide is good place to visit. It provide good opportunities to newcomers. The plus point of this place is provision of health and safety here.


Job depends on personal skills what ever is the place. But there are many opportunities in Adelaide for job seekers.


----------



## Jango911 (Sep 12, 2013)

jones23 said:


> Job depends on personal skills what ever is the place. But there are many opportunities in Adelaide for job seekers.


Hello Mr.Jones,

Your posts are very encouraging;

I'm sure many future migrants like me are interested in knowing that how ICT sector doing in Adelaide, specifically the telecom side? Would you be kind enough to shed some light over it. Thanks.

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Wolfgang1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello Jango....If number of the total number IT jobs is considered, Adelaide ranks behind Sydney, Melbourne, Perth and Canberra. Best way to estimate is get on to Seek and check jobs related to your profession. That will give you an idea which city is the best bet for your job.


----------



## nkv (Feb 11, 2014)

mabilasik said:


> Good day Forum Folks.
> 
> Oh,... one more thing.... Still waiting job hunting... Hope I get a job soon in my field (IT)
> 
> Thanks guys


How are the other temporary job options? like contract, part-time jobs in IT or non-IT to sustain until a good permanent IT job is secured?


----------



## kaas (Jan 25, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Hi,
> 
> If that would be the health examination, this was how I did it.
> 
> Before one month after our arrival here, we called the Health Examination number which should be included in the form 815. They gave as an appointment for the checkup, it was almost 1 month. After that, we went to the clinic and we were given another followup checkup, that would be around July this year.


Thanks for your kind response....

Another check up ?? Is there any fee for this follow up examination?

I am planning to come there for a month only, so would it be sufficient for all ?

Regards


----------



## PKMCL (Jun 19, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Yup, well job really is difficult. But i do get calls from recruiters. I guess it is still too early as im here only for less than a month.
> 
> Thanks for the advise. Gives me confident for that driving exam.


All the best - I am following in your footsteps.


----------



## Jango911 (Sep 12, 2013)

Wolfgang1 said:


> Hello Jango....If number of the total number IT jobs is considered, Adelaide ranks behind Sydney, Melbourne, Perth and Canberra. Best way to estimate is get on to Seek and check jobs related to your profession. That will give you an idea which city is the best bet for your job.


Hi Wolfgang1,

Yeah, I could see that over these sites but was looking for some onshore advice from an telcom guy i.e. how to strike into the ICT industry and what are the chances now.

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## saintkamy (Apr 24, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Your friends are right, for your skills, perth is the best chance



mabilasik how many surveys u have soo far from state n in which format?


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

saintkamy said:


> mabilasik how many surveys u have soo far from state n in which format?


 Hi saintkamy, Got 1 as of this time. Adelaide. The survey is about if you have or have no job, and if you are satisfied with the pay you get


----------



## saintkamy (Apr 24, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Hi saintkamy, Got 1 as of this time. Adelaide. The survey is about if you have or have no job, and if you are satisfied with the pay you get


Hmm must have been the after 3months, quite simple n straight
U got that online?


----------



## rasikalex (Mar 5, 2014)

QUOTE=mabilasik;3039481]Hi,

Tis true, hard to land a job, my friends enrolled at TAFE for aged care and disability care. Most of them finish the course in less than 3 months and after that, got a job[/QUOTE]


Hi mabilasik..I have gone through your post and it was a great help to know about your experience so far. I came across to your above post, and would like to know whether this courses are online or we have to enroll in adelaide campus. Do you have any idea about the fee structure? Thanks in advance.


----------

